# Congratulations to Charles :)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a very special day for my friend, Charles, but it looks like he's not going to say anything......he can be shy that way 

*Congratulations on 12 years*! Hope you have a great day. How did you ever manage to get married on your wife's birthday? I guess that way you have NO excuse to forget either your anniversary or her birthday.......you ARE a smart man 

All the very best, Charles.
Shelley


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow 12 years? CONGRATS CHARLES

Shelly very good of you to post this!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats, and best wishes to the both of you! All the best,and many more! On a side note,all guys do remember these special dates too!

Luke


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> _all guys do remember these special dates too!_
> 
> Luke


Dream on buddy - my ex doesn't know my birthday, our anniversary or how to spell my name correctly (spells it Shelly), hence the EX part


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember these things...... Shelley! Congrats, Charles. Today is my 12 year anniversary as well.... No drugs or alcohol since September 5th, 1999. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrat's Charles. 12 years is very good these days. My first marriage lasted 5 yrs. This one will be 4 at the end of this month.



-N/A- said:


> Dream on buddy - my ex doesn't know my birthday, our anniversary or how to spell my name correctly (spells it Shelly), hence the EX part


I not only remember our anniversary, and my wife's birthday, but our child's birthday, Her friend's birthdays, their children's birthdays, I usually have to remind her of her grand mother's birthdays. I can remember my brother's and their children's birthdays. I do tend to forget the birthday of one of my sisters in law for some reason. She usually just gives me a razing over it. I can do all this without the help of a computer or the black berry.

Not all of us guys are the same.



CRS Fan said:


> I remember these things...... Shelley! Congrats, Charles. Today is my 12 year anniversary as well.... No drugs or alcohol since September 5th, 1999.


That is another milestone worth worth noting. It is said that drug and alcohol addiction is a family disease. An ex girlfriend's parents ran an AA chapter for yrs. Congrats Stuart.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Steve:

I know there are some really amazing guys out there - I've been fortunate to share my life with a few  I just unfortunately married the one who couldn't be bothered 


Stuart - that is AWESOME, buddy. What an amazing achievement; be VERY proud of it 

Shelley (with the extra "e"!!!)


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy wedding anniversary Charles. I'm sure you will make it to 50 years. 
I made it to 20....now I'm officially a widow!!!! 
Better than divorced...saved a step. 
Congrats Stuart on your 3 years or whatever. Well done.
Shelley. If you do the hunting game make them take a spelling test and memory test first!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275187,-122.835492


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Happy wedding anniversary Charles. I'm sure you will make it to 50 years.
> I made it to 20....now I'm officially a widow!!!!
> Better than divorced...saved a step.
> Congrats Stuart on your 3 years or whatever. Well done.
> ...


Oh don't worry about me, April. I'm DONE. This last one, even after a 15 year dry season, just about did me in and there wasn't even anything there. Nope, been there, done that - don't need the t-shirt  I know - too much information


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Canadian aquatics marriage anniversary sale? Good ideal kgo!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Oh don't worry about me, April. I'm DONE. This last one, even after a 15 year dry season, just about did me in and there wasn't even anything there. Nope, been there, done that - don't need the t-shirt  I know - too much information


Shelley (note the 2nd E),

I said that too. "Never again will I get married." Well then came Alex who "robbed the old folks home", 17 yrs younger than me. So far has given me my one and only child, and number 2 due at Christmas time.

Never say never again, you never know who is going to waltz into your life.

Steve


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

rescuepenguin said:


> That is another milestone worth worth noting. It is said that drug and alcohol addiction is a family disease. An ex girlfriend's parents ran an AA chapter for yrs. Congrats Stuart.


Thanks, Steve. It IS the most notable day in my life !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Stuart - that is AWESOME, buddy. What an amazing achievement; be VERY proud of it


Thank you Shelley. I AM proud of it !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Happy anniversary!!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Looks like Charles is celebrating somewhere 



-N/A- said:


> Dream on buddy - my ex doesn't know my birthday, our anniversary or how to spell my name correctly (spells it Shelly), hence the EX part


Been married for 20 years. If remembering anniversary and spelling my wife's*name (Mabel) right, I would have been divorced at least half a dozen of time.

Thanks God for technologies - my computer and one phone now remind me of all the dates


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelley,

Ouch! Maybe needs a few refreshers on memory recall and spelling!



-N/A- said:


> Dream on buddy - my ex doesn't know my birthday, our anniversary or how to spell my name correctly (spells it Shelly), hence the EX part


Stuart,

Not too take away anything from Charles,but congrats on your accomplishments! Wish you many years of continued success, all the best!



CRS Fan said:


> I remember these things...... Shelley! Congrats, Charles. Today is my 12 year anniversary as well.... No drugs or alcohol since September 5th, 1999.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

*Congrats to all....*

Way to go on the anniversary! Good luck and party!


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I love how he isn't on here today! Must be celebrating it up 

Well Charles, you have 3 more years and you'll catch up to me. Oh wait.. Then it'll be 18 years for us. 

Stuart.. incredible!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. And thank you Shelly to bring us some beautiful flowers (way to out do me) and the nice balloon. We are very happy to see you as well. Wish you will stay longer and have a cup of tea with us.

And thank you everyone for all the kind words.


----------

